
Why is Google working so hard to cripple Picture-in-Picture on iPads and macOS? - Razengan
https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/5lxm6c/why_is_google_working_so_hard_to_deliberately/
======
CoolGuySteve
Reminds me of how YouTube's website doesn't let you full screen in Safari on
the iPad but every other HTML 5 video is able to. And how YouTube throws a fit
if you try and background it so that you'll buy "YouTube Red".

Somebody at YouTube has a hate on for iOS in general.

~~~
eco
Background playback is a problem for YouTube because they pay for music
licensing through ad revenue. I'm sure advertisers wouldn't be happy with
people not seeing the ad they are paying for. With YouTube Red they have
another revenue stream to pay for the music licensing. That's my theory,
anyway.

~~~
crystalmace
Does YouTube actually pay for music licensing though? It's users are the ones
that upload the music, afaik all YouTube is responsible for is responding to
takedown requests

~~~
zeeZ
They are paying for music licensing. In Germany about 60℅ of the top 1000
videos were blocked due to disagreements with GEMA about fees.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blocking_of_YouTube_videos_in_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blocking_of_YouTube_videos_in_Germany)

------
beezischillin
I wouldn't mind paying for YouTube Red, because despite all their issues, it
is a great platform for content still (despite Google's greatest efforts to
undo that). I also wouldn't mind doing that if actually kept their stuff up-
to-date with the software and hardware of the device it's running on (in my
case the 13" iPad Pro - where it took them like 8 months to add native
resolution support).

Oh and the small little irrelevant detail that they don't let me:
unfortunately I happen to live in Europe, so that means that I'm not allowed
by Google to enjoy those features by giving them money.

